
Why I Lost Faith In Bitcoin As A Money Transfer Protocol - Cbasedlifeform
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/01/why-i-lost-faith-in-bitcoin-as-a-money-transfer-protocol/
======
whoInvited
The bears are out today. If the poster had spent the btc in the EU rather than
converting back to fiat, it would have been a nice quick experience. If the
poster had jumped through the kyc hoops at Coinbase and bought instantly, the
USD price changes would not have effected his trade. This post is a new person
complaining about the learning curve. The valid point implied here is 'there
is friction for new users'.

